# Cervical PDD



## madrake (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm trying to code a Percutaneous Disc Decompression at the level of C3-C4 and C5-C6.  I don't know what code to use.  For the Lumbar I use code 62287.  I could really use somebody's help. Another office told me to use code 62287 for the lumbar and the cervical, but that has to be wrong.  Code 62287 clearly states lumbar.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 20, 2009)

Percutaneous discectomy for disc decompression is accomplished by the physical removal of disc material rather than its ablation. Originally percutaneous discectomy was performed manually, using cutting forceps to remove nuclear material from within the disc annulus. This technique has been replaced with automated devices that involve placement of a probe within the intervertebral disc and aspiration of disc material using a suction cutting device. The Stryker DeKompressor Percutaneous Discectomy Probe (Stryker) and the Nucleotome (Clarus Medical) are examples of percutaneous discectomy devices that received clearance from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) through the 510(k) process. Both have the same labeled intended use for use in aspiration of disc material during percutaneous discectomies in the lumbar, thoracic and *cervical* regions of the spine.  

PLDD is an effective treatment for a herniated disc with or without sciatica in the lumbar, cervical or thoracic spine. It is not effective for pain or weakness caused by bone spurs, arthritis, or bony spinal stenosis.

CPT code 62287 would be the correct code


http://www.laserspinecenter.com/faq.html


----------



## mbort (Feb 20, 2009)

rebeccawoodward said:


> Percutaneous discectomy for disc decompression is accomplished by the physical removal of disc material rather than its ablation. Originally percutaneous discectomy was performed manually, using cutting forceps to remove nuclear material from within the disc annulus. This technique has been replaced with automated devices that involve placement of a probe within the intervertebral disc and aspiration of disc material using a suction cutting device. The Stryker DeKompressor Percutaneous Discectomy Probe (Stryker) and the Nucleotome (Clarus Medical) are examples of percutaneous discectomy devices that received clearance from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) through the 510(k) process. Both have the same labeled intended use for use in aspiration of disc material during percutaneous discectomies in the lumbar, thoracic and *cervical* regions of the spine.
> 
> PLDD is an effective treatment for a herniated disc with or without sciatica in the lumbar, cervical or thoracic spine. It is not effective for pain or weakness caused by bone spurs, arthritis, or bony spinal stenosis.
> 
> ...



Rebecca---even for cervical?  The  62287 specifically states lumbar?  I'm confused


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 20, 2009)

I was too when I was told.  Hopefully, I wasn't given incorrect information.  Basically, I was told that the technique, itself,  could be performed on the cervical, thoracic and lumbar region.  They compared it to 63030/63047.  Although, most of us associate 63030 with a HNP and 63047 with stenosis, this isn't always the case.  63047 could be reported for a HNP under certain scenarios. I have another resource I can tap into.  Let me see what this one states. I'll post this information once I receive it.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 20, 2009)

Well...I'm second guessing the answer I received.  Looking deeper into their response, there is some conflicting information.  I'm sorta surprised since this is a reputable source, or so I thought.  So...I have emailed the Spine Line for their view.


----------



## mbort (Feb 20, 2009)

I looked through the stuff from the last webinar and didnt see anything there, so I went to look for the stuff from the one before that but I took it home 

thanks for looking into this!
Have a great weekend!
Mary,CPC,COSC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 23, 2009)

I received a response from the Spine Line and below is their answer...

"Since code 62287 states lumbar it would be inappropriate to use this code for the cervical region.  I recommend using an unlisted code for the percutaneous cervical discectomy."

So...with that being said, I'm tossing out my original information and replacing it with this one.

Madrake, 

Does the other office state who they received their information from?  Although I would prefer not to publicly list my original resource, it would be interesting to know if it was the same folks.  In any case, I would go with the Spine Line.  They are a reputable group.


----------

